# Pray for Mo Shaver from Mo' Fishin' in OB



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I just heard that mo had a seizure this am at work. They took him to USA and thru a catscan found a tumor. I do not know more than this except he haas a 3 yr old and his wife is pregnant....anyway pray for him and his family


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Prayers sent their way.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

prayers sent up


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Aw man I absolutely hate to hear that !!! Mo is a great guy! Prayers otw!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Mo is a super nice guy, I hope it turns out to be nothing major. Keep us posted if you hear anything else.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Mo is a great young man and super nice guy. Hopefully, everything will be fine. Keep us posed Chris.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Just talked to Capt. Hollywood, he said they are going to remove the tumor next week and it should be a relatively short procedure. He said Mo should only be in the hospital for four or five days. Kepp him in your prayers.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

prayers said...we've visited his shop often...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn I'll have to stop by once he's better. I got to know him pretty well this past summer. One of the nicest guys I've ever met; him and his dad (Lewis aka Capt. Bligh)

if you stop by the shop, ask his dad to say "argghhh!!" for ya


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Mo? I heard from a friend of a friend he was scheduled for surgery Friday.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

From what I know he had the surgery it went well and he was sitting up in bed able to talk a bit. Right now everything looks good. Keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks...will do.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Father we ask that you would reveal yourself to Mo and strengthen him in his physical body. Give the Doctors wisdom and precision in guiding the Surgeons hands to remove the Cancer from his body. Cover him under the shadow of your wing and give him peace. In Jesus Name. Amen.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! Hate to hear that. Mo is a good guy. Prayers sent...


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Father we ask that you would reveal yourself to Mo and strengthen him in his physical body. Give the Doctors wisdom and precision in guiding the Surgeons hands to remove the Cancer from his body. Cover him under the shadow of your wing and give him peace. In Jesus Name. Amen.


Perfect!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## raga1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thursday april 14 5-9 orange beach locals night san roc cay marina & shop and north shore grill present oba locals night to benefit mo shaver!


----------

